# Dos 6.22 to cd install



## Quartermaster (Jul 22, 2020)

I have orig 3.5 floppies for 6.222 but my laptop does not have floppy disk drive. 
would like to create a 6.22 cd rom or usb install. then hope fully add win 3.11 from floppies to that cd?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I have never tried to do that however it should not be too difficult. 
Have you checked for driver support? Unless this is a VERY old ie 25yr old laptop, nothing is going to work on the laptop ie sound, video, etc.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Without a floppy drive you will not be able to use the DOS 6.22 or WIN 3.1 files that are on your floppy disks, unless you have a floppy drive on another computer.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

A usb floppy drive is $20 or so at the egg. I would be much more concerned with driver support. A 25yr old operating system is not going to have any native drivers unless the system you are installing it on is 25yr old or older.


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

I did all this on my Windows 10 laptop (no floppy) Wednesday night.

I have the original floppies for DOS 6.22 and Windows for Workgroups 3.11.

When I still used a computer with a floppy drive I made images files for all the floppy disks. I also copied the contents of all the floppies into separate folders on the hard drive. I don't remember which program I used. It might have been PowerISO or MagicISO.

DOS 6.22: Disk1.img, Disk2.img
Win 3.11: Disk1.img, Disk2.img, Disk3.img, Disk4.img, Disk5.img, Disk6.img, Disk7.img, Disk8.img 

I just got done installing VMware Workstation 12 Player.

Create blank floppy image
a. Run MagicISO 
b. File > New > Disk Image > 1.44MB
c. Save image file: blank.img
Note when this blank floppy image is mounted vitual computer will skip floppy and boot to virtual hard drive instead

With it I created a Windows 3.11 virtual machine.
1. Install DOS 6.22
a. Mount Disk1.img on virtual floppy drive
b. Start virtual machine
c. DOS boots off virtual floppy drive
d. Press Enter to start installation of DOS
e. When prompted mount Disk2.img on virtual floppy drive
f. Press Enter to complete DOS installation

2. Install Windows 3.11 using floppies
a. Mount blank.img on virtual floppy drive
b. Start virtual machine
c. DOS boots off hard drive
d. Mount Disk1.img on virtual floppy drive
e. Press Enter to start intstallation of Windows 3.11
f. When prompted mount Disk2.img on virtual floppy drive
g. Press Enter to continue intstallation of Windows 3.11
h. When prompted mount Disk3.img on virtual floppy drive
i. Press Enter to continue intstallation of Windows 3.11
j. When prompted mount Disk4.img on virtual floppy drive
k. Press Enter to continue intstallation of Windows 3.11
l. When prompted mount Disk5.img on virtual floppy drive
m. Press Enter to continue intstallation of Windows 3.11
n. When prompted mount Disk6.img on virtual floppy drive
o. Press Enter to continue intstallation of Windows 3.11
p. When prompted mount Disk7.img on virtual floppy drive
q. Press Enter to continue intstallation of Windows 3.11
r. When prompted mount Disk8.img on virtual floppy drive
s. Press Enter to complete Windows 3.11 installation

Alternate method to install Windows 3.11 with CD

1. Add CD driver to DOS
a. Locate generic CDROM driver file oakcdrom.sys
b. With MagicISO create blank 1.44MB floppy image
c. Add oakcdrom.sys to project
d. Write floppy image file oakcdrom.img

2. Add CD driver to DOS
a. Run VMWare
b. Mount blank.img on virtual floppy drive
c. Start virtual computer
d. Mount oakcdrom.img as virtual floppy
e. Edit C:\CONFIG.SYS and add to the end of file:
DeviceHigh=C:\DOS\oakcdrom.sys /D:CD1
f. Edit C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT and add to the end of file:
LH MSCDEx /D:CD1
g. Reboot DOS virtual computer to add cdrom driver to it

Make CD ROM install disk for Windows 3.11
a. With MagicISO create blank CD Image
b. Add the files from Windows 3.11 disk 1 to project
c. Add the files from Windows 3.11 disk 2 to project
d. Add the files from Windows 3.11 disk 3 to project
e. Add the files from Windows 3.11 disk 4 to project
f. Add the files from Windows 3.11 disk 5 to project
g. Add the files from Windows 3.11 disk 6 to project
h. Add the files from Windows 3.11 disk 7 to project
i. Add the files from Windows 3.11 disk 8 to project
j. Write ISO CD image file win311.iso
This CD ISO is only 11.3MB in size and has 568 files on it.

Install Windows 3.11 using CD
a. Start virtual computer to boot to DOS
b. Mount win311.iso as virtual CDROM drive (D
c. To install Windows 3.11 type: D:\setup
d. Press enter to start
e. Windows 3.11 will only take a matter of seconds to install
f. To start Windows 3.11 type: WIN


----------



## Quartermaster (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow you guys are great and quick. From reading my question I could have explained better. I have and external floppy drive and when I connected it to my laptop it would not install dos. My laptop could read floppies but would not install. I have an older hp laptop that originally had windows XP. I was attempting to install dos and windows so I could give the laptop to my grandson and run programs that needed at least win 95.

thank you
John 
I wish I could show appreciation for your help


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

Quartermaster said:


> Wow you guys are great and quick. From reading my question I could have explained better. I have and external floppy drive and when I connected it to my laptop it would not install dos. My laptop could read floppies but would not install. I have an older hp laptop that originally had windows XP. I was attempting to install dos and windows so I could give the laptop to my grandson and run programs that needed at least win 95.
> 
> thank you
> John
> I wish I could show appreciation for your help


I also put DOS 6..22 install files on a CD but have put off using it for now. The problem is that it by itself does not have CDROM support. That is why I had to add it manually in the example above. I might try to see if I can make a bootable CD with DOS and CDROM support on it. After that maybe I could swap that CD for the one that I would use to install DOS on the virtual hard drive.

A much bigger problem are DOS drivers for the hardware on the computer you are installing it on. Unless the computer is really old they probably don't exist. That is why I chose to install DOS 6.22 and Windows 3.11 on a virtual PC where old hardware was emulated.

If the laptop was old enough it might work with Windows 95 installed on it. I did that on an old computer using the upgrade version of Windows 95 on a CD. I also had to download the images files so that I could make a Windows 95 boot floppy. This was needed because the Windows 95 install CD itself is not bootable. Because this was a upgrade version of Windows 95 I needed to prove I had a previous version of Windows. I think I remember I had to the insert the Windows 3.11 disk#1 boot floppy in the floppy drive. Once it accepted that I could remove it and continue with the Windows 95 install from the CD onto the hard drive.


----------



## Quartermaster (Jul 22, 2020)

thanks for getting back to so quickly.

If you need I have full versions of all windows from 3.0 to win 10 with the exception of ME. From looking online I wound why no one has put dos 6.22 or other on a cd for sale. It would make it better if a windows version like 3.11 was also on that disk. Like you I tried to install win 95 with no success. I just check and it was win 95 upgrade also. At this point I would pay someone to use my floppies so no violations and create the CD. I am about at my wits end.

I am going to try what you did and see what happens. 
thank You

John


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

You said it the laptop could read floppies but could not install from them
Does the laptop have a boot menu where you select what device to boot from? You might see an option at startup. If not your might be able to select it from the BIOS menu.

Insert the DOS 6.22 disk #1 in the floppy drive.
Boot computer and select option to boot from floppy drive

Can you do that?


----------



## Quartermaster (Jul 22, 2020)

hello

You know I do not think I thought of that it has been a while. I am going to try that this evening. Thanks


----------

